# Just starting out .....Help please



## bobk53 (Oct 10, 2008)

Have been keeping fresh water for some time.
Now want to get in reef tank.
New / used size?????
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

bobk53 said:


> Have been keeping fresh water for some time.
> Now want to get in reef tank.
> New / used size?????
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Be prepared to spend some money. In my opinion reef tank setup is much more pricey than most freshwater setup. I have a nano reef now, and number of fishes I can keep is very limited, so keep that in mind. If I were to start again, I'd go with 40G or more.


----------



## bobk53 (Oct 10, 2008)

*great*

looking at a used 90 right now complete


----------



## bobk53 (Oct 10, 2008)

although i have been looking at the nano myself the SOLANA i think thats the name


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Welcome to the hobby.

90G is a very good size to start.

Make a plan of what you plan on keeping before hand. This alone will take some time. Keep in mind compatibility with reef and with other fish as well as size of tank.

http://www.fishlore.com/SaltwaterBeginners.htm

http://a1272.g.akamai.net/7/1272/11....com/images/articles/g_fw_compchart020806.gif

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums...something-cycling-breaking-new-reef-tank.html

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-06/rs/feature/index.php

This should be some good reading.

HTH


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

the thing i suggest the most is to read read then read some more! then take some time to plan!

if you follow my 65g tank build, you'll see that I've spent ~2 weeks doing almost nothing it seems, but planning my sump alone is taking a while, mostly because I'm not sure of what skimmer to use yet


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Like everybody else, my advice is to plan, plan, and then when you have everything figured out, go back, consider the alternatives, and then plan some more.
You'll find it's a very rewarding experience, and the variety of life is way beyond FW systems.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Like everyone else has suggest, read books / forums and come up with a plan.

One thing I can't stress enough is to go visit some fellow hobbyists tanks. Not only will this reassure you on your plans but it will give you some alternative ideas.

Ohhhh and ask lots of questions....do it right the first time so you don't get disappointed with the marine hobby and get out of it six months after you start.


----------

